# Veterans



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank You!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 13


----------



## TimR (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks to all the men and women who serve and who have served. Your actions and service are deeply appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for your service. Thank You

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2015)

gratias tibi valde.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

US Air Force





US Navy





US Army





US Marine Corps




US Coast Guard

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

And here's why I didn't reenlist in the CG. If I had, they told me my next duty station was going to be Alaska for 3 years.....





 Leprechauns no likey freezing water rescue training so I gave them the big sayonara.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## frankp (Nov 19, 2015)

Come on @Kevin, they're wearing dry suits. It's not that bad in a dry suit. And I'll bet good money you would have loved AK.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

frankp said:


> Come on @Kevin, they're wearing dry suits. It's not that bad in a dry suit. And I'll bet good money you would have loved AK.


Nope he's skeered of snow!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

You are correct Mike. I owned a dry suit when I was an active diver. The suit is warm and toasty, getting in and out is murder. I sometimes exaggerate my allergic reactions to cold weather but not by much. Alaska was completely out of the question for me. I didn't even have to contemplate it. When I heard "Alaska" that's when I officially became a short timer. 

I even have a hard time watching some of the scenes in Jeremiah Johnson. Poor 'ol Hatchet Jack.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You are correct Mike. I owned a dry suit when I was an active diver. The suit is warm and toasty, getting in and out is murder. I sometimes exaggerate my allergic reactions to cold weather but not by much. Alaska was completely out of the question for me. I didn't even have to contemplate it. When I heard "Alaska" that's when I officially became a short timer.
> 
> I even have a hard time watching some of the scenes in Jeremiah Johnson. Poor 'ol Hatchet Jack.



I have a friend- he grew up in an orphanage. He joined the Navy to get out of orphanage, I think in 1966. They promised him in writing he would not have to go to Vietnam. Sent him to a small Island in the Aleutians and after his second winter- Asked if he had any options- you guessed it- 2 tours in Nam. One as a courier and another on one of the swiftboats. You could not even get him to say the word Alaska. I guess chipping ice off the radio tour at 40 below in high winds on an almost uninhabited island will do that to you....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> And here's why I didn't reenlist in the CG. If I had, they told me my next duty station was going to be Alaska for 3 years.....
> 
> View attachment 90998
> 
> Leprechauns no likey freezing water rescue training so I gave them the big sayonara.


Is that Kodiac Kevin? We had a cold weather training unit there. Got a lot of great memories of the place, sucks in the winter but great fishing in the summer, of course I only went there for 30 days at a stretch.... I know several guys who were stationed at the unit, retired, and stayed there... one guy is a deputy sheriff there now lol


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Is that Kodiac Kevin?



Barry I don't know where it's at. I just looked for a USCG cold water training photo in AK and that is what came up. Never been there. Never will. I support guys like you that can handle it though.


----------

